# 12v trigger for your electronic screen



## djbear (Mar 10, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to hook an aftermarket 11v trigger to an epson 3020 projector. I'm new to the home theatre seen I bought the projector then realized it did not have a 12v trigger. The place I bought my screen online sent my a trigger but no instructions on how to hook it to my projector.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to the projector forum.


----------

